# shipping five gallon bucket of honey



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would try Fed Ex myself or call a surface freight place and see what it would cost to ship it from their dock to a dock in the town your shipping it to. That would be the cheapest if they would do it and I bet they would. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

As long as it's sealed and there aren't environmental laws against doing so, which I'd have a hard time believing there are, why would it be any different than shipping anything else? I believe the standard max weight is 80#'s and 5g is only 60 and it's got to be way smaller than the size limits. Put in a bucket with a sealed lid. Then protect it. Probably tape the lid on, etc and pack it in a box surrounded by packing. You could probably just drop that off at a shipping store or even have them pack it. Don't forget the insurance in case someone decides to run a fork lift thru it or a truck over it 

~Matt


----------



## Tohya (Apr 6, 2011)

Chemicals get shipped in 5 gallon pails all the time. Go to a shipping store and pick up some pail shippers.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have mailed several 5 gallon buckets. It cost about $38. Just put the honey in a bucket and use a brand new bucket lid so it does not come off. A rubber mallet makes it easy to get the lid on. Take it to the post office and they will do the rest.


----------



## fcsciteacher (Jun 5, 2006)

johng said:


> I have mailed several 5 gallon buckets. It cost about $38. Just put the honey in a bucket and use a brand new bucket lid so it does not come off. A rubber mallet makes it easy to get the lid on. Take it to the post office and they will do the rest.


Price update...I shipped a 5gal pail from Indiana to Oregon to have honey sticks made. W/ insurance it costs $140 through USPS.


----------

